# What happen to CDL?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

What Happen to CDL?? I would of liked to have met up with him just once. I have to see this for myself.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn:
Oh no! The worms are escaping from the can.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

KT_UMCP you ask a very good question! Maybe some of our well informed brothers can help us find an answer... opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

...WTF.. my emotes are not coming in right...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey now,*



Huntsman said:


> ...WTF.. my emotes are not coming in right...


Watch your language there young fella or did you watch too much comedy Def Jam. Stop hanging around Big Rad..   (J/K BR)

Now gotta question.. What's an "emotes"?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Watch your language there young fella or did you watch too much comedy Def Jam. Stop hanging around Big Rad..   (J/K BR)
> 
> Now gotta question.. What's an "emotes"?


"Emotes" is short for emoticons which is short for emotion icons. In other words "smilies". Like this:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks..*

How did you ever figure that one out? You've been hanging around LM too much..  Oh wait, I forgot, you're our linguistic master-san..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> How did you ever figure that one out? You've been hanging around LM too much..  Oh wait, I forgot, you're our linguistic master-san..


Everyone knows this kind of stuff, Mr. Oblivious! Did you know Fingers and I shouted out to you every time we crossed the Rt 50 bridge this weekend?

Folks, this bama never once looked right or left!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah Petie . . . we'll get you those hearing aids you always wanted. After you AARP card comes in, we'll use that membership discount


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*You know what???*

I could have sworn someone yelling for me. I'm dead serious!!! I thought it was one of those stupid teenagers yelling out the window (all night long). That explains it!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

No guys. What you witnessed was concentration on the part of the trooper. He was in the zone and no shouting or any other distractions can take him from the zone.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I know*

Brian misses CDL......


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Orest said:


> Brian misses CDL......


-sniff sniff- Is that gasoline you just poured on?   

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: 

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Tiny


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know that feeling at 9:29pm on July 4th . . . the anticipation of the first volley of fireworks . . . well . . . I'm gettin' that feelin' now.

Let me grab my lounge chair and iced tea.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Well?? Come all you post whore's spill it

Tiny

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hmmmmmmm*



Orest said:


> Brian misses CDL......


BET HE MISSES HIS DUCKETS MORE!   opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> You know that feeling at 9:29pm on July 4th . . . the anticipation of the first volley of fireworks . . . well . . . I'm gettin' that feelin' now.
> 
> Let me grab my lounge chair and iced tea.


LETS SIT IN FRONT OF THE W-I-D-E-S-C-R-E-E-N AND WATCH 300 JUST TO GET THE MOOD RIGHT    opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

"Da Mouth" definitely ain't shy. And If he hasn't said anything yet, it's because he's waiting for the right moment. I can't wait to hear the mouse roar!!!!! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mandingo*

I know you miss his reports?????


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*kinda*



Orest said:


> I know you miss his reports?????


i miss him as much as missed him when he reserved for spots and didnt show.  no sir cant say that i do.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

::cough::


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> "Da Mouth" definitely ain't shy. And If he hasn't said anything yet, it's because he's waiting for the right moment. I can't wait to hear the mouse roar!!!!! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Da Mouth..huh... just wait Grasshopper.. the time is short and I feel the need to spread the luv not only to that Jenny Craig reject but also some of my closest (can u believe that one) WBB kamikazes...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey huntsman since you are going to fresh water country I have two new fly rods you can have.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I can feel the love already!!!!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Love is in the air. This is almost as exciting as waiting for the last episode of The Sopranos. Hopefully this won't leave as many questions!!

:fishing: :fishing: :beer: :beer: 

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hey Bro(now Who Do I Sound Like)*



jcreamer said:


> Hey huntsman since you are going to fresh water country I have two new fly rods you can have.


JUST MAKE SURE THE FRESHWATER SPOTS ARE LEGAL CUZ I DONT WANT THE FEDERALES TO ROLL UP ON YA  WHILE YOU ARE :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

jcreamer said:


> Hey huntsman since you are going to fresh water country I have two new fly rods you can have.


WHOA!!! DID YOU SAY HAVE..NO WAY.. I'll chat at ya... what are their weights?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*"Jenny Craig reject "*

That's is funny.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Distance cannot be purchased, but it can be shoplifted. or so I hear.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bivalvebill said:


> Distance cannot be purchased, but it can be shoplifted. or so I hear.


Say What ???

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

KT_UMCP said:


> What Happen to CDL?? I would of liked to have met up with him just once. I have to see this for myself.


He's in hiding with old linesides, who also fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Another funny arse*

thread.. my side is kill'n me...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bivalvebill said:


> Distance cannot be purchased, but it can be shoplifted. or so I hear.


Now that's funny as chit! 

BB I'm heading out to black hills. Come on out if you're out of work already.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Question*

We all know of CDL, but how much of this is follow the leader? We all know Huntsman made he issues public, and that his business. For the rest of us how many of us really have personal issues with this man? I've been on this board for a year now, and not until huntsman's post did it become painfully obvious that so many of you guys had so-called personal issues with L. I've heard the stories of Grandstanding, poaching, stealing, non-payment, but has he personal offended everyone one this board? If so why does he seem to have such a great turn out for his casting clinics? I'll admit the man's a Character, but I can't say I dislike him. He has done nothing to me. Not trying to start anything; just stating my observation. I hope we as men have decided something individually, and not decided to follow a trend. 



~Walker


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> If so why does he seem to have such a great turn out for his casting clinics?


Can you say free lacrosse balls


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

so you went to a casting clinic that was held by a man you don't like for free balls? ok?



bivalvebill said:


> Can you say free lacrosse balls


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> so you went to a casting clinic that was held by a man you don't like for free balls? ok?


I never attended, cuz i thought brian would be coming out with guns blazin.

but really I don't want to associate myself with people who are known to poach and trespass. that's the reason for my lack of respect for him. On the other hand Mr Walker I respect you as I know you play fair.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

was that supposed to be a diss.......  Either way it's cool.. I'm a flawed man, and all I try to do is live life ( and fish ),,,,


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> was that supposed to be a diss.......  Either way it's cool.. I'm a flawed man, and all I try to do is live life ( and fish ),,,,


No disrespect intended at all you are a member of the elite fraternity, which means you deserve respect and hopefully it is a two way street. Now let's both quit stressing about this chit and do some fishing:fishing: .
I'm happy to report that I'll be off fishing probation on the 22nd.

Are you gonna make it to Brian's roast on the 22nd? if so I owe you a :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo Bill, you need to change the avatar man . . . everytime I see it, I keep thinking FB is posting!!!!

Don't sweat it K, Bill is a stand up guy. He looks mean as chit (kinda like Stone Cold Steve Austin after 3 divorces and a head on collision with a semi), but he's a cool cat.

edit: dag nabit!!!! I wasted my 1000th post on you pillow biters!!!!!! Arggggg. I was saving that chit for something good . . . like a poke at one of my WBB brothers.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yo Bill, you need to change the avatar man . . . everytime I see it, I keep thinking FB is posting!!!!
> 
> Don't sweat it K, Bill is a stand up guy. He looks mean as chit (kinda like Stone Cold Steve Austin after 3 divorces and a head on collision with a semi), but he's a cool cat.
> 
> edit: dag nabit!!!! I wasted my 1000th post on you pillow biters!!!!!! Arggggg. I was saving that chit for something good . . . like a poke at one of my WBB brothers.


congrats you flaming **** on 1000

and i told you that ain't FB it and old pic of a overweight John Belushi look alike. If you squint (more than normal jk) you can see what i'm talking about.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't get me started Round Eye. Ask FB about the evolution of the world . . . and even he will tell you that Koreans populated the entire world.

Hence:

ASIANS
caucASIANS
eurASIANS
afrASIANS
pacificASIAN islanders
latASIANS
and finally eskimos


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

We have no issues!!!! 

I plan on making Huntz good by party...



bivalvebill said:


> No disrespect intended at all you are a member of the elite fraternity, which means you deserve respect and hopefully it is a two way street. Now let's both quit stressing about this chit and do some fishing:fishing: .
> I'm happy to report that I'll be off fishing probation on the 22nd.
> 
> Are you gonna make it to Brian's roast on the 22nd? if so I owe you a :beer:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

FB's ASIAN!!!!!!????!!!!





fingersandclaws said:


> Don't get me started Round Eye. Ask FB about the evolution of the world . . . and even he will tell you that Koreans populated the entire world.
> 
> Hence:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that short little round man is full of surprises..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*hey Bill*

were you the one with the yellow pickup truck from FREDNECK? If so i remember you... you were a cool guy.. If i was you i wouldn't want to be seen in public with that crew that drives the soccer mom mini van (Bennnnnnz truck) with the rack on top. Those guys are weird and always smell like day old bunker...

:redface:


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> were you the one with the yellow pickup truck from FREDNECK? If so i remember you... you were a cool guy.. If i was you i wouldn't want to be seen in public with that crew that drives the soccer mom mini van (Bennnnnnz truck) with the rack on top. Those guys are weird and always smell like day old bunker...
> 
> :redface:


Yes that was me, and you must be reffering to that group of Gaysian. I think the driver of the benz is a wanna be rapper.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok i was the little brown guy that was scared to take his durango on the sand...... But damn if that mini van can make it than we all can... :beer:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> FB's ASIAN!!!!!!????!!!!


Pacific Islander.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

> For the rest of us how many of us really have personal issues with this man?


kmw21230,
I would like to answer this question.
I have never fished with CDL, but have spoke/emailed him in the past. About 2 years ago, I was in the market for a new surf rod. I somehow stumbled onto CDL's knowledge on surf rods, and took most of his advice into consideration. Heck, we even conferenced a call with Huntsman regarding surf rods. (Have never met Huntsman) CDL was always generous with his knowledge, as well as allowing me to borrow his 12' Ocean Master for the weekend...(never even met the guy till this point, and he let me borrow it). That says a lot right there about a person!
I am not up to date on what you guys are talking about, so I am at a loss of words there. 

If someone did/does something wrong, they deserve punishment. 
If someone did _nothing_ wrong, they deserve to fish!  

I enjoy reading and learning from others...its what this forum and life is all about :fishing: 

Bryan aka: campNfish


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Good Lord!!!! Drop a phone in a lake, lose connectivity for 1 day, and all the sudden, all you Moes come out of the woodwork. Y'all better play it cool our you're gonna get a blue crab shoved up your scupper hole.

F&C, congrats on hitting 1000 posts! I'm right behind you!



bivalvebill said:


> I think the driver of the benz is a wanna be rapper.


Here is the F&C rap. Trust me, I hear him singing this under his breath all the time:

Once upon a time,
I cast out a line.
The fish wouldn't bite,
Maybe the tide wasn't right.
All I do is wait,
Maybe I'm using the wrong bait.
These fish are not too bold,
Maybe the water is too cold.
FB caught his limit
Why can't I get one, dang'namit
All I ever wanted is a fishie in the cooler,
I guess it ain't gonna happen,
until I get a smaller ruler.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Well*



kmw21230 said:


> We all know of CDL, but how much of this is follow the leader? We all know Huntsman made he issues public, and that his business. For the rest of us how many of us really have personal issues with this man? I've been on this board for a year now, and not until huntsman's post did it become painfully obvious that so many of you guys had so-called personal issues with L. I've heard the stories of Grandstanding, poaching, stealing, non-payment, but has he personal offended everyone one this board? If so why does he seem to have such a great turn out for his casting clinics? I'll admit the man's a Character, but I can't say I dislike him. He has done nothing to me. Not trying to start anything; just stating my observation. I hope we as men have decided something individually, and not decided to follow a trend.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Walker


NO TREND HERE. I POSTED WHAT HE DID TO ME. THAT RIGHT THERE SAYS ALOT BOUT CHARACTER. HE CAN HAVE ALL THE CLINICS HE WANTS DOESNT STOP A PERSON FROM BEING WHAT HE IS. AND THAT SIR IS MY OBSERVATION


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...what he is?
What are the secret facts here? There seems to be a lot of encrypted messages goin on here


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Good Ch!t

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

bryanorosz said:


> ...what he is?
> What are the secret facts here? There seems to be a lot of encrypted messages goin on here


IM NOT TYPING ALL THAT AGAIN YA WANNA KNOW THE FACTS LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE READ UP LOL CHECK ARCHIVES  I WASNT STATING THEM BECAUSE THE MOST OF THE FOLKS HERE KNOW BUT MR WALKER ASKED AND I WANTED CLARIFY.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

> IM NOT TYPING ALL THAT AGAIN YA WANNA KNOW THE FACTS LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE READ UP LOL CHECK ARCHIVES I WASNT STATING THEM BECAUSE THE MOST OF THE FOLKS HERE KNOW BUT MR WALKER ASKED AND I WANTED CLARIFY.


Ok, well since I have no clue as to what to search for...can anyone fill me in? "Most of the folks here know" ... but what about the other folks?
This thread is like trying to find out facts on Area-51!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

If you find the correct website on Area-51 then you will find out the complete story. I have been unable to locate the site but have been told that it's out there. A friend, who must remain anonymous, discovered that CDL used to work at Area-51, where he helped develop surf-rod like devices that made use of braid-guided sputnik shaped "neutralizers" for bringing down UFOs.

Today's braided line and sputnik sinkers were comercially developed sometime after the secret plans were stolen by undercover agents posing as WBB fishermen at a lake adjoining Area-51.

So, it is true, distance cannot be bought, but it can be developed by the CIA


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*3 pages.....I will never get back*

and still no closure....bout as bad as a David Chase last episode....

Wonder if Flea will bust out the blank page


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Never met the man. Was going to attend one of his seminars but it did not pan out.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't resist added to the "humor" after reading the 3 page thread only to mumble to myself WTF  

I was drawn to the thread by the lenght of it, figuring CDL was posting a great report, like he used to, and that lots of folks had comments on it. After reading the thread carefully, I was left with ... well, nothing  

CDL, if you're out there ... hope you are well and no harm intended ... oh oh, they've come to take me away for outing a former agent ............................................................................................................


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

This is a test of the Emergency Alert System. This is only a test

This is a coordinated monthly test of the broadcast stations in your area. Equipment that can quickly warn you during emergencies is being tested. If this had been an actual emergency such as Huntsman actually giving us the info we have been waiting for, official messages would have followed the alert tone. This concludes this test of the Emergency Alert System

Tiny


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

The comedy is needed Fishhead, cause no one seems to know about this other than the Govt!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> If you find the correct website on Area-51 then you will find out the complete story. I have been unable to locate the site but have been told that it's out there. A friend, who must remain anonymous, discovered that CDL used to work at Area-51, where he helped develop surf-rod like devices that made use of braid-guided sputnik shaped "neutralizers" for bringing down UFOs.
> 
> Today's braided line and sputnik sinkers were comercially developed sometime after the secret plans were stolen by undercover agents posing as WBB fishermen at a lake adjoining Area-51.
> 
> So, it is true, distance cannot be bought, but it can be developed by the CIA


Sir, I am going to need you to look closely at this red light that I am holding up.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

bryanorosz said:


> Ok, well since I have no clue as to what to search for...can anyone fill me in? "Most of the folks here know" ... but what about the other folks?
> This thread is like trying to find out facts on Area-51!


if we told ya wed have to kill ya!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...I'll just chalk this one up to :spam:


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*do what*



bryanorosz said:


> ...I'll just chalk this one up to :spam:


u will lol  we know the truth.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

What is with all of the "we?" 

Its funny...all this supposed talk about _something _that has happened, yet no one has the bucktails say something!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Its funny...all this supposed talk about [I said:


> something [/I]that has happened, yet no one has the bucktails say something!


Preach on

Tiny


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

This is a giant conspiracy!!!!! I demand a full refund!!!!

hehehe, it's funny how people are getting worked up because no one will tell them "the story". Maybe it'll be one of those stories for the Farewell Dinner for Huntsman . . . there are gonna be a lot of characters that night!!!!! I can't wait.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is this the marketplace fiasco or some other story?

I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

For $3.26 per person I will pass over all the information I have heard.

   

Here is some entertainment till the main feature begins

Jean Girard: My name is Jean Girard and I am a racing-car driver just like you except I am from Formula Un. I am the greatest one in the whole world. I have been following your career with great interest, Monsieur Bobby.
Ricky Bobby: I can't understand a word you've said the whole time.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Did you eat some peanut butter or something?
Ricky Bobby: Yeah, you sound like a dog with peanut butter on the roof of your mouth
Jean Girard: I think what you are hearing is my accent. I am French.
Ricky Bobby: You say you're French?
Jean Girard: Oui.
[sounds like 'We']
Ricky Bobby: We? No, we are not French. We're American, because you're in America, okay? Greatest country on the planet
Jean Girard: Well, what have you given the world apart from George Bush, Cheerios, and the ThighMaster?
Ricky Bobby: Chinese food?
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chinese food.
Jean Girard: That's from China.
Ricky Bobby: Pizza.
Jean Girard: Italy.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chimichanga.
Jean Girard: Mexico.
Ricky Bobby: Really, smarty-pants? What did French land give us?
Jean Girard: We invented democracy, existentialism, and the blowjob.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Those are three pretty good things.
Ricky Bobby: Hey.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Well that last one's pretty cool. 

Tiny


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmmm...
One gallon of gas, or information.
I think I'll be stopping at the gas station tonight!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Maybe it'll be one of those stories for the Farewell Dinner for Huntsman . . . there are gonna be a lot of characters that night!!!!! I can't wait.


Wow, speaking of Huntsman, this thread may surpass the "farewell to Huntsman" thread in the number replies and views pretty soon


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...how bout the weather!?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This poster/post is certainly not going to illuminate the situation. But I will explain everyones silence. The point is that no one wants to steal another man's thunder. Out of courtesy for a certain individual, the rest of us will defer to a certain date for the mouth to roar once again. Perhaps it will be at the farewell, perhaps it will be here on the board. I don't know when, but I do know that I don't want to miss the fun. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

I think this has become the biggest popcorn post of the year!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

It sucks!!

Ehh well doesn't matter, I am stuck in training

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*very*




fishbait said:


> This poster/post is certainly not going to illuminate the situation. But I will explain everyones silence. The point is that no one wants to steal another man's thunder. Out of courtesy for a certain individual, the rest of us will defer to a certain date for the mouth to roar once again. Perhaps it will be at the farewell, perhaps it will be here on the board. I don't know when, but I do know that I don't want to miss the fun. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> I think this has become the biggest popcorn post of the year!


well put


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

*Rods, reels, tackle etc. . . .*

So whats everyones next big fishing gear purchase? I figure this will help the time pass till details are made public.

Mine? Not really sure yet, but I am thinking that it is going to be something for the truck, like a front rack, or ski racks. But then again its not TOO far from hunting season. Guess I better be extra sweet to the wife. So many needs/wants not enough $$$.

So with all that FB said my info price is on the rise $4.43 per minute calllllllllllllllll me NOWWWWWW

Tiny


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> So whats everyones next big fishing gear purchase? I figure this will help the time pass till details are made public.
> 
> Mine? Not really sure yet, but I am thinking that it is going to be something for the truck, like a front rack, or ski racks. But then again its not TOO far from hunting season. Guess I better be extra sweet to the wife. So many needs/wants not enough $$$.
> 
> ...


Steve I filled you in once so now you'll have to wait.. LOL... all this conversation and bickering going on about info... Aiight here goes.. 


[email protected]#$ it.. you'll have to wait..


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Woah!! What I start here. Hmmm.. but really I would of liked to have met up with him to be able to see for myself his character and ofcourse his casting distance. I have followed his threads for some time and it is just hard for me to believe some of the things he has admitted to. 
Ofcourse fisherman come in all shapes.color..and whatever that goes along with it..but I just wanted to see this skill of his once in the open water.

Didn't mean to brew the pot, but I find CDL interesting and very peculiar. Can't quite put a finger on it.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Tinybaum said:


> For $3.26 per person I will pass over all the information I have heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT JUST HAPPENED!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i love virginia


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Aiight*

Yo B, Call off the dogs of.............

Men got problems men work it out

K you said it man........Since this is the land of the bandwagon (cough cough deadskins) ......can we at least show some self control???    CDL has his faults just like all of us do. 



Lets just step back cause it seems like some need an ALL MY CHILDREN fix............


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman,

I know you told me, why else would I be offering to sell the information    

I just wanted to read all the drama see the drama!!

Can we have the release date of the 1st Episode?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Since we all have tons of time on our hands let's meet at IRI and catch some of these big arse rocks! Fishbait even you have a 20/80 chance!!!! LoL


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I love crepes.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> I love crepes.


Me too but I am missing the point


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

It's another Talladega Nights reference.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...Stay tuned for, the rest of the story.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, let’s get serious!!!!!!!!!!

What ever happened to Baby Jane,
….. peace on earth,
….. the Beaver and Wally,
….. Elvis,
….. Beta Max,
….. the Redskins,
….. chopper blue blitzes,
….. crop circles,
….. Mr. Ed and Gentle Ben,
….. Amelia Earhart,
….. Pop-Up Video,
….. Old Time Rock-N-Roll

What else?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I want to know where is*

Mr. Haney?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Only 20 more post for this thread is needed to tie the farewell fling thread. 

_you can do ittttttt_

Shake n' then you Bake.......GET SOME!!


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Alright, who's going to drop the boom and spit it out... I'm anxious ... DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS
I may have a story too.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

> Hey, let’s get serious!!!!!!!!!!
> What ever happened to Baby Jane,
> ….. peace on earth,
> ….. the Beaver and Wally,
> ...


..... IRI Campground!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*My dislike for him stems back to*

his first Casting Clinic.

A month or 2 before the clinic I posted a question about the lure Little Cleo he used to catch some trout.

After a few post, we exchanged phone numbers and we talked on the phone; the man can lay it on thick with his accolades of his fishing trips and casting ability and who he knows.

At the same CDL and were talking on the phone, I was planning a fishing trip to Delaware to fish with Mark Edwards. A couple of times while I was talking to Mark when CDL would called. I called CDL back and told him I was talking to Mark. He told me her knew Mark.

He claimed to know most of the distance casters on another board and he was invited to one of their tournaments.

Well he held his so called clinic and stated Mark had casted here at the football field with him.

When I went to Delaware to fish with Mark; I asked him about CDL and everything CDL told me about how he and Mark were casting buddies and they talked on the phone often was all BS.

That is why I dislike the man so much. He is nothing but a lying SOB. 

His casting clinic was a joke. No demo of technique, or anything like the clinic Neil Mackellow and James Williams put on in Delaware.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

KT_UMCP said:


> Woah!! What I start here. Hmmm.. but really I would of liked to have met up with him to be able to see for myself his character and ofcourse his casting distance. I have followed his threads for some time and it is just hard for me to believe some of the things he has admitted to.
> Ofcourse fisherman come in all shapes.color..and whatever that goes along with it..but I just wanted to see this skill of his once in the open water.
> 
> Didn't mean to brew the pot, but I find CDL interesting and very peculiar. Can't quite put a finger on it.


from what i saw, his casting abilities was not impressive at all.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

terpfan said:


> from what i saw, his casting abilities was not impressive at all.


That's because your a human cannon!!!!!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*heh heh*



Orest said:


> his first Casting Clinic.
> 
> A month or 2 before the clinic I posted a question about the lure Little Cleo he used to catch some trout.
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHAT YA MEAN MAN


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*We = We Know What We Are Referriing To And You Dont*



bryanorosz said:


> What is with all of the "we?"
> 
> Its funny...all this supposed talk about _something _that has happened, yet no one has the bucktails say something!


NO I DONT HAVE BUCKTAILS IVE GOT BALLS. BALLS ENOUGH TO CALL YA OUT, BALLS ENOUGH TO SAY IT AND BALLS ENOUGH TO TELL YOU AGAIN TO READ 7-20-2006 POST. R.I.F. (READING IS FUNDAMENTAL). YOU SEE WE KNOW AND NO NEED TO RETYPE IT IF YOU CAN READ IT FOR YOURSELF. ALL OTHER QUESTIONS REFER TO CDL SEE WHAT HE SAYS.   opcorn:


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

> NO I DONT HAVE BUCKTAILS IVE GOT BALLS. BALLS ENOUGH TO CALL YA OUT, BALLS ENOUGH TO SAY IT AND BALLS ENOUGH TO TELL YOU AGAIN TO READ 7-20-2006 POST. R.I.F. (READING IS FUNDAMENTAL). YOU SEE WE KNOW AND NO NEED TO RETYPE IT IF YOU CAN READ IT FOR YOURSELF. ALL OTHER QUESTIONS REFER TO CDL SEE WHAT HE SAYS


Dude, I searched back a little ways and didn't see a post telling me "to read 7-20-2006."
Actually, yesterday, I had asked what was up, yet no one gave any input to search for.

So what are you calling me out on anyway?!?!

I agree, there is not no need to retype, *thats *why I had asked for what to seach for...

anyway mandingo, I was just goin with the flow like everyone else askin for what happened. You seem to be taking something personally here, which I am sorry for.
No hard feelings. 

campNfish


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*no hard feelings*



bryanorosz said:


> Dude, I searched back a little ways and didn't see a post telling me "to read 7-20-2006."
> Actually, yesterday, I had asked what was up, yet no one gave any input to search for.
> 
> So what are you calling me out on anyway?!?!
> ...


 when you said "we" i thought you were referring to me so thats why i called ya out. anyway i was wrong saying the 20th its 7/21/06 " how do you deal with liars" my humblest apologies  here have a cyber beer!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Yikes, is this stuff all true?!?!

mamma-mia! :--| 

Anyway, hopefully we can meet fishing one day mandingo, and have a _real _cold one!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hmmmm...2+2= 5 - Lmao*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29176


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Look at all the VA boys coming to watch the show  Alright guys, now it's your turn to entertain us MD boys


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone wanna wrap an OM rod and call it a Lami?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Only drama we had in VA was Andymedic..he used to mess with Fishing addiction -alot....he got booted...


funny....how things come full circle....but I won't touch that issue........


keep up the drama in MD....it is deffinitely greatopcorn: material.

pretty sure my cast could improve at one of his clinics and my catchin would increase -> proof is in the pudding :


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Of Course*



bryanorosz said:


> Yikes, is this stuff all true?!?!
> 
> mamma-mia! :--|
> 
> Anyway, hopefully we can meet fishing one day mandingo, and have a _real _cold one!


I WOULD ENJOY THAT. AND YES WHAT I SAID IS TRUE. EVEN THE PART BOUT HAVING HIS WIFE "INSTANT MSG" MY WIFE AT WRK TO TELL ME. WOULDNT TELL ME IN PERSON HIMSELF. WHEN YA CALLED IT WAS " OH IM IN THE COURTHOUSE ILL HIT YOU BACK". TAUGHT ME A GOOD LESSON. I CHOOSE NOT TO EVEN DEAL WITH HIM FISHING:fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Al*

How do you think Teo learned to out-cast you; he attended one of CDL casting clinics.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hey Orest*

I HEARD YOU WERE PASSING OUT CUPS OF GATORADE @ THE CLINIC   "GATORBOY"


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Best Thing That Happened From Meeting Cdl*

Was That I Met Huntsman My Favorite Midget! He Was Introduced To Me As Cdl's Brother That Was Real Funny ! :d Got A Damn Good Friend Out Of It Even If He Is Little Lol :d


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Lets all relax ahhhh


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

My first Matapeake experience......sittin against the rail with the A/C ...minding our business.


Our castin heavers leaning by our side with clickers on...waiting for that bite......


then a booming voice is heard at the front of the pier ...."if anyone can out cast me ....I'll give them a $1000.00"!

Hence "HIS" equipment was a "custom" OM rod[ "He" had helped design] with a custom spinning reel [ Daiwai incorporated "His" handle idea] and 10 lbs braid and a 4oz bottle sinker.....



Believe Hat80 spoke up and said...."put your money where your mouth is..and I'll out cast you with YOUR own equipment".........
Me, Neil and Teo...wer ballin'...haven't laughed that hard for a long time.

Never bothered us again.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> Anyone wanna wrap an OM rod and call it a Lami?


NOW THAT"S FUNNY!!! Where'd you get that inside info????  



Nserch4Drum said:


> My first Matapeake experience......sittin against the rail with the A/C ...minding our business.
> 
> Our castin heavers leaning by our side with clickers on...waiting for that bite......
> 
> ...


Oh, hell I remember that chit... what a dum arse... and he shut waaayyyyy the hellll.. up!!!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> NOW THAT"S FUNNY!!! Where'd you get that inside info????


Heard it on the radio. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This thread needs to be put in the Bible section*

GATORBOY - I like that.

This is better than the View.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was on that same pier about 2 weeks ago and heard that story.... That story is infamous... Now you see if we didn't have funny guys like CDL we wouldn't have all these cool stories...



Huntsman said:


> NOW THAT"S FUNNY!!! Where'd you get that inside info????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell I remember that chit... what a dum arse... and he shut waaayyyyy the hellll.. up!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Pants on fire!!!!*

*Facts: *
1) Few years ago, I was at CHSP. CDL brought his, cough, cough, "custom" 13ft heaver. Let let me cast this thing and it went a long way. He used a really small reel with 10lb PP and 3ozs inline sinker. I asked him what lb test line is that. He says 80!!! Oh yeah, he told me he owns a house in Lewes.

2) I was at Coke while ago (late November), fished from 6:00-10:00pm. As I started to pack up stuff, Hunts called me and asks, is there ayone out there fishing besides me? I said no. He said CDL just got off the phone with Hunts and told him he crushed stripers that night and ended with 2 keepers. Hunts told me this was at around 9:00pm. We'll, I laughed so hard I nearly fell into the water. From 6-10:00pm, I didn't even get a nibble and I was the only idiot out there till 10:00.

3) Yeah, just like what Al said. Whenever CDL arrives on a pier, he will tell the whole crowd that no "MF" can outcast him. (I witnessed this multiple times). (never have seen anyone use so much foul language as this dude!!!)

4) Oh yeah, I love these blue gills he caught:
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2921/cat/500/ppuser/12080

*Unanswered Questions:*
1- In his profile, he claims to be a rod builder!! Wow, is this true??? (with lots of sarcasm).

2- He talked about opening his tackle shop in Burtonsville. And???.

3- While the VA guys started PSYCO, CDL vowed to start up one in MD. This drew interest from MD guys. After a week went by, someone called him out on it (about starting one). CDL never replied (he did on other threads).

4- He retired, so why is he working at Dick's in Columbia?

So, who would like to go fishing with him??


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*CDL is working at Dick's*

in Columbia and they still DO NOT HAVE ANY ONE ON STAFF that knows anything about fishing.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Orest said:


> in Columbia and they still DO NOT HAVE ANY ONE ON STAFF that knows anything about fishing.


Ouch, that was a straight nut shot!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> My first Matapeake experience......sittin against the rail with the A/C ...minding our business.
> 
> 
> Our castin heavers leaning by our side with clickers on...waiting for that bite......
> ...


I was there and that was crazy  
Most of this info is new to me


----------

